# Murray built Elgin curvy frame hot mess



## piercer_99 (Mar 13, 2022)

Been really busy for months, taking care of my bride as she healed up from a major surgery.

A few years ago, I sold my 1948 Monark Rocket hot mess, one of the terms of the sale was that I had first shot at buying it back.   I started contacting the guy a couple months ago, finally a couple weeks ago he told me he has sold it, sorry.  That bike started out as a broken frame and became an awesome rider.












So I wanted to build another 26" rider and this Elgin came up for sale.   Due to the medical costs, I am going to just use what I have in the bike barn and garage to build it, hence hot mess.




also got these tires in the deal, so that is where it is starting.




I think I am going to pull the Lobdell wheelset off of my '78 Huffy cruiser and use them on this, then put a 3 speed coaster on my Huffy.    Nope, not gonna happen.




Anyway, had an hour to start today, got a crankset installed.   It is a start.
Of course, as things happen to have a hitch, I do not have the lockwasher or locknut for this prewar Monark dogleg and probably will be using a straight leg crank.  Ces't la vie









more to come...


----------



## ozzie (Mar 13, 2022)

I have a thing for those curvy Elgin's. Looking forward to seeing it done.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 14, 2022)

One of the best looking frames made. I enjoy doing the "Racer" thing with them. They look like they are moving when sitting still. A Murray and a Westfield in my curved bars. Look forward to seeing your progress


----------



## ozzie (Mar 14, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> One of the best looking frames made. I enjoy doing the "Racer" thing with them. They look like they are moving when sitting still. A Murray and a Westfield in my curved bars. Look forward to seeing your progress
> 
> View attachment 1588494
> 
> View attachment 1588495



Cool rides you have there mate. I have to agree. Both are really great designs but I prefer the Murray and would have one in my collection but they seem on the small side.


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 14, 2022)

Don't ya just love to get the sale done they promise you can buy it back if they ever sell it and never bother to call when it comes up for sale.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 14, 2022)

3 speed Shimano Nexus.  Put the straight crank on it.

Dig up a handlebar tomorrow and install the shifter, cable and maybe a chain if I get time.

Should tear down the rims and paint.  Probably not though.  If it rolls, it rides.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 15, 2022)

It's a rider.  Shake down ride was good, nothing came apart. 

I did order a set of Van's grips that will be here tomorrow.

Everything else will be like this for awhile most likely. 

Probably paint it in the future.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 15, 2022)

Nice work buddy. Slammed together in a couple of days with one of my favorite set of pedals. Those tires roll really well too.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 17, 2022)

Had my structural steel guy make me a longer seat post.

This will help, bent to 70 degrees instead of 90.





I will swap it out when I get home tonight.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 17, 2022)

Seat post sanded, clear coat and installed. It is a significant difference in ride comfort. 








Next on the list, new shifter cable and housing. The current one is in bad shape.

Also install the Van's grips after the shifter work.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 18, 2022)

Jag wire shifter cable installed and adjusted.
Van's grips,  yep.

39-41 Elgin frame, mystery fork and headset, 2015ish Huffy regatta wheelset with Shimano Nexus Inter3 coaster, spare saddle, jobsite fabricated seat post, 2019 Columbia repop 37 handlebar, old wald stem, Monark 52t chain ring, mystery crank, Odyssey triple trap pedals..

Aside from the tires,, which came with the frame, all I bought for this was the jag wire and grips, everything else came out of the spare parts in the barn and garage.

It is a comfortable rider, rolls smooth.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Been really busy for months, taking care of my bride as she healed up from a major surgery.
> 
> A few years ago, I sold my 1948 Monark Rocket hot mess, one of the terms of the sale was that I had first shot at buying it back.   I started contacting the guy a couple months ago, finally a couple weeks ago he told me he has sold it, sorry.  That bike started out as a broken frame and became an awesome rider.
> View attachment 1588539
> ...



Nice Elgin badge.. I just built up a 50's Rocket with the same stuff your using. Not quite done yet, but it's getting their.. Good luck with yours.. RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> It's a rider.  Shake down ride was good, nothing came apart.
> 
> I did order a set of Van's grips that will be here tomorrow.
> 
> ...



What are those tires any way? I got Duro wide whites with Chrome rims on mine. Yours is looking good so far.. RideOnn.. Razin... P.s, Like the Primered look of your frame.. I'd leave it as is and just ride the Piss out of it..


----------



## ozzie (Mar 19, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> What are those tires any way? I got Duro wide whites with Chrome rims on mine. Yours is looking good so far.. RideOnn.. Razin... P.s, Like the Primered look of your frame.. I'd leave it as is and just ride the Piss out of it..



Those tires are Cult Vans 26 x 2.1 in skinwall. 65psi. Ride and roll great.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Those tires are Cult Vans 26 x 2.1 in skinwall. 65psi. Ride and roll great.



Are they pricey? They have a spendy feel to them..


----------



## ozzie (Mar 19, 2022)

Downunder they sell for equivalent of around USD $30 and they are definitely worth it. They look awesome and available in black and other colors. I have them
on my 39 4 gill below. One of the best and strongest 26” tires is the s&m speedball but they are more expensive. I have them on 3 of my bikes including my 53 r’master.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 20, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Those tires are Cult Vans 26 x 2.1 in skinwall. 65psi. Ride and roll great.



26x2.3, even harder to find.   These were 90usd for the pair.
😎


----------



## ozzie (Mar 20, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> 26x2.3, even harder to find.   These were 90usd for the pair.
> 😎
> 
> View attachment 1591988



Wow. Never seen them in that size or white walls. very cool


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 21, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Downunder they sell for equivalent of around USD $30 and they are definitely worth it. They look awesome and available in black and other colors. I have them
> on my 39 4 gill below. One of the best and strongest 26” tires is the s&m speedball but they are more expensive. I have them on 3 of my bikes including my 53 r’master.View attachment 1591793
> View attachment 1591794
> 
> View attachment 1591795



Hey Ozzie, they do look pretty Sexy on your bikes.. I suppose $30.00 is reasonable enough.. Thanks and RideOnn... Razin..


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 21, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Ozzie, they do look pretty Sexy on your bikes.. I suppose $30.00 is reasonable enough.. Thanks and RideOnn... Razin..



Good luck finding them anywhere in the U.S. for 30 a piece.

About the only place you can find them right now is eBay.









						cult vans 26 for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for cult vans 26 at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ozzie (Mar 21, 2022)

They have gone up heaps since I bought mine and seem to be really hard to find. I actually paid USD $35/AUD $50. The new retail price on the importer’s website is $AUD70. For that money I would buy the sm speedballs. They are a superior tire but a little more expensive. The Tioga powerblocks are also decent.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 30, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Downunder they sell for equivalent of around USD $30 and they are definitely worth it. They look awesome and available in black and other colors. I have them
> on my 39 4 gill below. One of the best and strongest 26” tires is the s&m speedball but they are more expensive. I have them on 3 of my bikes including my 53 r’master.View attachment 1591793
> View attachment 1591794
> 
> View attachment 1591795



Great pictures, nice bikes, sweet backdrop. Looks like the gal on the beach (1st pic) to the left needs some assistance applying suntan lotion? We'll delegate a younger Caber than me to take on that task. I might have a heart attack.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 30, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Great pictures, nice bikes, sweet backdrop. Looks like the gal on the beach (1st pic) to the left needs some assistance applying suntan lotion? We'll delegate a younger Caber than me to take on that task. I might have a heart attack.



🤣


----------



## Mikeob (Mar 30, 2022)

Awesome bikes - Work in progress


----------



## ozzie (Mar 30, 2022)

Mikeob said:


> Awesome bikes - Work in progress
> 
> View attachment 1598215



Please, you guys are killing me. One of my favourite frames. Beautiful.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 2, 2022)

Wanted a carrier,  had an old Wald laying around, modified it a bit.  


The tail light I was running would not work with this carrier, so time for some bling. It's a rechargeable custom, the mount is also a reflector. 


The plate bracket is attached to the light bracket.

The light has an earth magnet incorporated into it, as does the mount, so when they are introduced to each other the bond is
perfection and the light won't fall off on bumpy rides.  Aside from the electronics in the light, the lens is clear cast resin, the body is 3-D printed.
I believe it has 5 led lamps in it, 4 red and the center is blue, it looks sick at night.

The guy who created the light is of genius level in my opinion, as of now, he wishes to remain anonymous on them, or 
I would tag him in the post.




The headbadge, because. 


I kinda hate the saddle.
Some day...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Wanted a carrier,  had an old Wald laying around, modified it a bit.  View attachment 1599192
> The tail light I was running would not work with this carrier, so time for some bling. It's a rechargeable custom, the mount is also a reflector. View attachment 1599193
> The plate bracket is attached to the light bracket.
> 
> ...



Hey Piercer, are those taillites available for purchase? I would KILL to put one on my Rocket project i'm working on.. Your "HOT MESS" is really killing it... RideOnn... Razin


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 4, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Piercer, are those taillites available for purchase? I would KILL to put one on my Rocket project i'm working on.. Your "HOT MESS" is really killing it... RideOnn... Razin



negative, at this time they aren't even being made.

This is the only one in existence still.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> negative, at this time they aren't even being made.
> 
> This is the only one in existence still.



BUMMMER...


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 4, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> BUMMMER...



I found out, there were 3 (?) made, one was lost on a ride, another run over and this one on my bike.

He also did the led conversion on my kerosene lantern on my Pierce Motor Bike.









						What bike did you ride today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

My 3-cent wonder bicycle ....,found it out by a curb, put there for refuse collection ....needed air in the tires ....true the rear wheel ....3-cents of grease in the rear hub ....voila !, I'm BACK IN THE SADDLE AGAIN, OUT WHERE A FRIEND IS A FRIEND ....thanks, Mr. Autry




					thecabe.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 8, 2022)

When I was a kid, I had no issues dropping my bike on its side, however over the years I have come to appreciate the kickstand and it's part in keeping a bicycle from damage.

On this, a dropstand would be great,  but the price is not budget friendly.

A regular stand won't work, unless you want to drill a hole through the frame.




What I really wanted is a Wald axle mount,  but for a 26" wheel they are unicorns and sell quickly when available.

I did have a nos wald for a 20" though, so a sacrificial broken stand, mated and welded to the wald works well. Not pretty mind you, however it works well.













If it works is it really a bad idea.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 9, 2022)

Nice bike. 
I have seen some kickstands on Murray-built Sears Elgin bicycles, that used two separate bolts to straddle the yoke at the rear forks by the bottom bracket; but the rear kickstand looks cooler.


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 9, 2022)

The Wald stand fix looks fine...they hold the bike better when there's stuff on the rack. Great rider! Fits you better I'm sure with the custom longer post. Colour seems to suit it's vintage vibe. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 9, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice bike.
> I have seen some kickstands on Murray-built Sears Elgin bicycles, that used two separate bolts to straddle the yoke at the rear forks by the bottom bracket; but the rear kickstand looks cooler.



Yes those are out there also, however they are even harder to find than the Wald in 26" size.

I do have access to a drop stand, however I don't think my bride would put up with her bike not having it anymore, yep it would get ugly really quick. 😎


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 16, 2022)

Revisiting this.

The saddle I had on this was really heavy and bulky, so I redid an older girls saddle, which worked and looks better, yet is uncomfortable for long riding. 








So I was finally able to procure a more appropriate, period correct saddle, which I will recover soon and install on the bike. Really need to find a smaller chain wheel, the 52t doesn't work well with the 3 speed.



We just ordered some new leather sofas, while at the factory I asked if they had any scrap leather.  They gave me a large piece, said they just throw it away.  I have enough to do 4 saddles. 



If it cools down enough to work in the garage, perhaps I can get this done soon.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 27, 2022)

This will work.  100f in the sun, it's as good as it will get.



Cow had a scar, gives it character.  yeah right.



Little roll on the rear, oh well.


----------



## mrg (Jul 27, 2022)

They made a special kickstand for the Murry curved bar, I use them on all of mine, even welded up a few holes the were drilled for a one bolt stand.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 28, 2022)

mrg said:


> They made a special kickstand for the Murry curved bar, I use them on all of mine, even welded up a few holes the were drilled for a one bolt stand.View attachment 1670489
> 
> View attachment 1670490



Hey Mark, do you have any spare kick stands like the one shown? My frame was never drilled and I want to keep it that way.. Thanks and RideOn...


----------



## mrg (Jul 28, 2022)

No, been looking for a couple more.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 28, 2022)

mrg said:


> No, been looking for a couple more.



Is their a special name or model number for these stands? I only need just the one for my bent post Elgin... Thanks Mark...


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 28, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Is their a special name or model number for these stands? I only need just the one for my bent post Elgin... Thanks Mark...



they seldom come up for sale.

Murray (Elgin) dual bolt kickstand.

Here is the last one listed on the cabe, 2016









						Sold - Very Clean Murray (elgin) Dual Bolt Kickstand | Archive (sold)
					

Clean Murray (Elgin) dual bolt kickstand.  These were used on the Murray build bikes in the late 30's early 40's.  Commonly found on Elgins.  $85, dropped to $75




					thecabe.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 16, 2022)

Coming soon, or as soon as I get time to lace it into a rim.


----------



## mrg (Aug 17, 2022)

My Elgin curve bar 7 spd with a 30 gear!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 17, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Coming soon, or as soon as I get time to lace it into a rim.
> 
> View attachment 1681062
> 
> ...



There are so many 7 speed Nexus hubs but the models with the alloy body look awesome. Keep in mind not to the underdrive the hub as recommended by Shimano. For instance if you are using a 40t front use at least a 20t or smaller rear sprocket.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 17, 2022)

This bike is begging for a 7 speed. I have one NOS Nexus 7 hub left and i think it has found a new home.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 17, 2022)

I had the Inter7 on this bike, which I shouldn't have sold to a friend who said I would have the first opportunity to buy it back when I wanted to, then he sold it to someone else.   Anyway.    It is probably my favorite coaster brake hub, they are getting harder to find.   I harvested this off of an abomination of a bicycle I picked up for close to free.














The alloy seven model never came with the shimano nexus inter7, it was a freewheel bicycle.    I saw the ad for this on farcebook, and thought that it was sporting the inter7, so I made an offer and they accepted it.   I was rather happy to see it did indeed have the hub I was looking for.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 17, 2022)

This wheel set on my Typhoon stands as one of my all time best buys. Alloy Nexus 7 coaster and Araya rims. USD$6


----------

